
Native or hybrid apps – go for user experience [pdf] - PierogiForever
https://www.ready4s.com/blog/native-or-hybrid-apps-go-for-user-experience/
======
Jeremy1026
A previous employer refused native, no matter how many times I argued their
merits. The reply was always, "but it costs more". Which on paper, sure you're
doing it twice. What they always failed to take into account was the headaches
that doing a hybrid app would cause down the line when you needed to get a
specific feature in place, but the hybrid solution just couldn't bridge the
gap.

~~~
PierogiForever
Agree with you completely. Yes, maybe if you are doing a small app for use for
a really small group of people, the user experience isn't as much important to
you as the money. But with that kind of thinking you will never be able to
conquer the mobile app market... Native is always better, period.

